# Do you think Game Prices in India are HIGH?



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

Well Topic name says it all.

Opinions are welcome


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

xtremely expensive..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 2, 2007)

Xbox 360's Rs 999 Platinum HIts are a saving grace . otherwise TOO expensive .

If companies sold all games at Rs 999 , then i would surely buy the latest games , and other too would .

but paying 2k for a new games seems very expensive .


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 2, 2007)

Shudnt there be another option like
"Who the hell buys originals" 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

hehe y that should be there but Online Play is not possible in most cases with Pirated Copies.

Well AoE III Asian Dynasty = 1800 and it needs AoE III Vanila = 1300

= 3100 [Ask your dad and get killed]

3 Guys posting that they dont find them expensive? rofl!

We have some millionaires browsing our forums


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

No the prices are same everywhere.Just that Indians can't cough up Rs 2500 for just a game.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 2, 2007)

prices are nt same ............ 100 dollar is nt same there as rs 4000 here.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

You can say prices are high in India only when a game costing 49$ in US costs like 99$ in India(like hardware).


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 2, 2007)

If consider earning to expense thing. Rs. 4000 is much high for a indian guy than $100 for a american.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 2, 2007)

But going according to the thread title -The answer is no.


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 2, 2007)

definitely , the prices are way too high...
well, so i end up paying for the pirates...thats all.

lets hope , one day the prices will become affordable so that i can buy few more originals....well, i got, lets say 10 original game (NWN platinum, baldhurs gate 2, expansion, Vampire Bloodlines, Undying, Alice,AlienVsPredator 2, expansion, C&C Tiberium sun, Expansion,alone in the dark 3...) and some more but any ways less than 20.

the max i have paid is 1500 or so ...well, lets say, i was crazy at that time ...but later i realized it was too too much when considered , an avg person earning salary in other parts could afford games in other parts more easily than me or rather us...

its just too much....let all the PC games come at 500/- ...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 3, 2007)

Do you know how much Neverwinter Nights 2 is in Switzerland?? 60 CHF...that's 2100 rupees...I know it costs almost 600-800 rupees less in India. Same story for all other games...stop complaining man...we pay less than everyone else in the world as it is...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 3, 2007)

I went to Planet M 4 days ago with my brother.I stayed outside but my brother went to check in for Half Life 2 Orange box.He told me that FIFA 2008 for pc costs Rs 2,500.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

In the third option change the price from 499 to 50 Rs.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 3, 2007)

^^actually change it to Rs.10.


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 3, 2007)

games like Orange box, Crysis ,NFS Pro Street and lots others are price only for 999rs... its a fair enough price for these games.

Games with pricing >1300...are costly IMO. 

and btw FIFA 08 for PC is only 999rs not 2.5k

2.5k might b for PS3 not PC!!

well i try to buy originals whenever i can! 
but dont have many of them


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually its lower compared to US... So, don't complain.
One thing I like here is that you get to rent Console games. So you really do not need to buy a game unless you wanna collect them.. Like Orange Box a must have!


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 4, 2007)

i dont know if its less than US or any other country, i just know that its not affordable for an avg person here.....

lets say an avg man gets 4000$ PM in US and the game costs 50$ its affordable for him is it????

now apply the same in INDIA, i guess it should be only 100/-....

well ...


----------



## faraaz (Nov 4, 2007)

You can't charge whatever you feel like in that case just because the average income per head in India is lower. It makes no economic sense. If that WAS done, then the producer surplus would take a huge hit...thats economics stuff, but trust me, if prices were any lower than they are now, big players wouldnt sell their games in India at all.

I'd rather pay the 1300 for an original game like NWN, NWN2, Warcraft III (when it came out) etc...

The single player ones I dunno.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2007)

In Dubai, the game titles (PS 3, X Box 360) are like Dhs 300-400 (Rs 3,300-4,400). We pay the lowest for 95% of things. Go out of India and you'll know. 

Stop complaining.


Having said that, Dhs 100 is not equal to Rs 1,100. Or $100 is not equal to 3,950.


----------



## wirelessraj (Nov 4, 2007)

I would completely agree with drgrudge!!!

Games here are cheaper than the western countries. Games like Halo 3 or Bioshock sells for $59 in US (XBox 360 games) but here they are all for Rs. 1895. this is the MRP retailers always give discount on this price, i buy my XBox 360 games for around Rs. 1700 (where the MRP is 1895). i am paying Rs. 700 less than the americans for the same games, so tell me how it is costly here!!!

EA has announced that they will sell all their PC games for Rs.999. Thats cheap enough!!! Orange Box (PC) retails for $50 in US thats Rs.2000 but thats available for Rs.999 here in India, thats half the price compared to international price!!!

so once again *STOP COMPLAINING*


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 4, 2007)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Having said that, Dhs 100 is not equal to Rs 1,100. Or $100 is not equal to 3,950.




now , thats what i was talking about.......

good to hear atleast one person have put it straight...'

so once again, i want price to come down....


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 5, 2007)

wirelessraj said:
			
		

> I would completely agree with drgrudge!!!
> 
> EA has announced that they will sell all their PC games for Rs.999. Thats cheap enough!!! Orange Box (PC) retails for $50 in US thats Rs.2000 but thats available for Rs.999 here in India, thats half the price compared to international price!!!
> 
> so once again *STOP COMPLAINING*


ya thats what i told, original game prices are fair enough now, you must understand that making a game aint a joke, so normally IT products like softwares/games are kinda high(as in not like 100rs or 200rs) it will be like 1k-1.3k


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

1k is Fine. But anything above that is pain


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 5, 2007)

agreed... !! games with higher prices dont sell much!! (in INDIA)


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes game prices are high. They are expensive for us. But the companies put in a lot of money and effort in these games. BUt its the we indians that suffer because we have no money to but expensive games. Its our problem not theirs. But in the other hand i can't spend 3k to buy a game. Instead i just upgrade my computer instead. I am happy to use pirates even though i know that its a big crime and feel bad about it. But i can't spend so much money on games. My dad will kill me for burning money like that.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

y higher prices are prime reason for piracy... Specially if game is based on Capeign and not much with online thing then Piracy ftw


----------



## axxo (Nov 5, 2007)

i can get any latest game for Rs.30 Per DVD here....now imagine how many such games can be brought for Rs.1000 that has to be spend in buying a single piece of original game


----------



## faraaz (Nov 5, 2007)

@axxo: Now imagine how dumb you would feel PAYING anything at all for something illegal when you could download for free! Of course, Rs. 30 per DVD is an extreme case...it costs arnd 60-80 rupees here in Bangalore...but still!

If at all I'm just getting a pirated game, I never buy it from a pirated disk dealer...just download torrents...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 5, 2007)

Guess I need a trip to Amachi Mumbai for da latest games


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 5, 2007)

By the way we don't need original games to play online games. Because the broadband is also very slow here in india. The one thats fast costs a bomb. So we are good to buy pirated games. This saves a lot of money and the original games have no advantage. The seller from whom i buy games even gives a guarantee that the game will work provided ur system meets the requirements.  That says it all.


----------



## krazzy (Nov 5, 2007)

PS2 pirated games were very cheap here. Rs. 25 for old games and around 50-100 for latest games. But now pirated games for ps2 aren't available anymore. The originals cost 1k+. Thats why i stopped buying them. Now everyone is forced to buy original. But i guess the original prices are coming down. If they fall a bit more i can start buying then again.


----------



## shrapnel (Nov 5, 2007)

Buy gamez TORRENTZ RULEZ
I'd be crazy to buy original games after the amount of money I spend on PC Hardware.
I just invest in a High-Speed Unlimited 'Net connection and d/l all the gamez I'm interested in
Well, I MAY buy games I like very much, but just a chosen few like Crysis and Timeshift.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 5, 2007)

*cough* *cough* shrapnel is here again


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 5, 2007)

Lol people in my place at Goregaon,Mumbai are too mad.They spend like upto 5 K MORE on consoles.Affording a game also depends on the place you live like most of those millionares in India reside in Mumbai ( Just an example).For some It might be expensive and not for some.Games are sold keeping the whole world in mind and not some particular Region or country.And even that going,Its cheaper than US and other advanced nations.


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

well meri taraf log 40 ki dete hai unse kaho 20 ki don to 30 pe baat aa jati hai bas yeh ton bahut saste hai


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 6, 2007)

Where in Mumbai do you get the games? plz PM haha 

My friend is going to mumbai next week so i can place an "order"


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 6, 2007)

well i Buy Original Xbox 360 games when their prices come down to Rs 999 or i exchange games with frnds who have other games(original ofcourse) .


----------



## DiCsA (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya know the piracy is not only a problem in India. In paris it's totally impossible to find non-original games but you can download it. If you have a good connection you can download at 12Mb/sec so you will have your 4Gb game in one hour. Plus it's the same in upload so you can send it to a friend very quickly.

FYI the price of a brand new PC game is 45 euro (2500 Rs).


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 6, 2007)

Shloeb said:
			
		

> Yes game prices are high. They are expensive for us. But the companies put in a lot of money and effort in these games. BUt its the we indians that suffer because we have no money to but expensive games. Its our problem not theirs. But in the other hand i can't spend 3k to buy a game. Instead i just upgrade my computer instead. I am happy to use pirates even though i know that its a big crime and feel bad about it. But i can't spend so much money on games. My dad will kill me for burning money like that.


do u think games are 3k?? many PC games have low prices now!! check game shop before you buy a pirated game...

i dont say that i buy originals.. if its a awesome game.. i will surely buy it!! 
like Orange box!


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah , me too , i buy it if its AWESOME , thats all....

but the O.S will always be pirated..., i prefer it that way(to compensate the money spend in games)

again all the most of s/w that i use are pirated ones, 3dsmax, maya, combustion, after effects, photoshop ....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2007)

If the prices are so high it results in increased piracy as it is difficult to convince a person 2 buy a 1330-1500Rs game if it available for 50 bucks in pirated market
If piracy has to be curbed, then the prices have to be slashed.
U cant blame the person if he is buying prated goods as the prices are too darn high.
Is any1 listening????


----------



## faraaz (Nov 11, 2007)

@thewisecrab: Game software type companies dont need to compete with pirates on price. Your justification is something like ... if Honda prices the City so high, people are just going to buy stolen Cities for 1 lakh! If you want to stop carrs being stolen, you have to slash prices! Make sense?? I didn't think so...


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 16, 2007)

honda is a man made thing , every honda is not produced the way you copy s/w to the next cd and sell...so the price is extremely justified for honda

remember that

i still feel , the prices are way too high


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 16, 2007)

my thoughts again 999rs for games like OB, crysis are pretty cheap deals..!!!!

ur thoughts on OB and crysis??


----------



## DiCsA (Nov 16, 2007)

neerajkumar_4 said:
			
		

> my thoughts again 999rs for games like OB, crysis are pretty cheap deals..!!!!
> 
> ur thoughts on OB and crysis??



I found easily OB in Chennai and I bought it. But where did you find Crysis ?


----------



## faraaz (Nov 16, 2007)

@rajasekaran: That's your choice...feel free to steal stuff!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Nov 16, 2007)

Any good game for 999 is fine. But 1.5k+ things are out of question.

AOE III Expansion 1600+ thats WAYYY to high as original AoE III Vanila is 1100 atm. :$


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 16, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Any good game for 999 is fine. But 1.5k+ things are out of question.
> 
> AOE III Expansion 1600+ thats WAYYY to high as original AoE III Vanila is 1100 atm. :$


Yup any game for Rs 999 is totally kool . but paying Rs 2510 for a Game Xbox 360 (or 2799 for a PS3 Game) is definitely costly !

Although now most 360 Games come for Rs 1895 but still 999 would be the sweet spot .


----------



## rajasekharan (Nov 16, 2007)

for me its 700 or even 800 . . anything above , i cant afford .


----------



## Tanmay (Nov 21, 2007)

Ohh yeah ! Some games especially Console are very highly priced ! A single PSP Game costs around 2500rs whereas the PSP itself costs only 7k !

Although some gaming companies like EA for e.g. have all its games priced at 999Rs even the newly released Crysis !


----------



## sagsall4u (Nov 24, 2007)

the orange box is for 500 bucks i think...
NFS MW @ 800 black edition.. its a collectors item ppl
hitman blood money @ 500
its not all bad ppl and i wudnt buy crysis if it was for a grand coz it has to be that spl


----------



## DiCsA (Nov 26, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> the orange box is for 500 bucks i think...
> NFS MW @ 800 black edition.. its a collectors item ppl
> hitman blood money @ 500
> its not all bad ppl and i wudnt buy crysis if it was for a grand coz it has to be that spl



I bought the Orange Box @999Rs In Blore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 26, 2007)

strictly speaking, the highness or lowness of the cost of an item is always expressed relative to the average income of the average buyer.

so if you were working in the US, you would find it easier to buy games there, than if you were working in India and buying it here. Despite the absolute cost, the price factor is still higher in india.

Now with dollar going down, I think its about time we started trying to earn something here and make the word expensive a part of history. Even RS 500/- for a game is costly, by Indian standards.

*If you want to be a legal and happy gamer, be unmarried, work in some IT company day and night till you turn 50 in the US, hoard gold, return to India, and game on till you die. Trust me, you will die with a smile in your face and a joy in your hand.*


----------



## sagsall4u (Nov 30, 2007)

is it possible to install the same game in 2 PC's....
then the cost can be shared. (only 2 or 3 hardcore gamers)
i'm not saying 10 ppl share a title...but 2 or 3 can that way we can buy a new game every month .........


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 30, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> is it possible to install the same game in 2 PC's....
> then the cost can be shared. (only 2 or 3 hardcore gamers)
> i'm not saying 10 ppl share a title...but 2 or 3 can that way we can buy a new game every month .........


well first u can play game , then uninstall it , n then ur friend can exchange game with you n so on .


----------



## wirelessraj (Jan 17, 2008)

* …wonder why there are no PC titles*


Robert Bowling, the Community Relations Manager at Infinity Ward, was commenting in his blog that Infinity Ward pulled some numbers over the past week and they were shocked at the number of PC Call Of Duty 4 players that were playing the multiplayer version of the game using stolen, cracked or pirated CD keys. While Bowling did not release the exact number, in order to get his attention the number had to be very significant.

And now it is time for our soap box stump speech. Once again, we cannot stress the importance of not engaging in this kind of behavior! It harms the gaming community as a whole and it really makes PC developers just want to give up on the development of software for the PC platform and stick with console development, where the piracy rate is lower. Over the last couple of years we have seen some of the best developers stop producing games for the PC platform, and some have opted to wade into the less pirate infested console waters.

The bottom line is that games cost a lot of money to produce these days; if developers cannot recoup their investment, they are going to stop producing games for the PC platform. If you want to try something before you buy it, use the demo…don’t pirate the game. Developers deserve to be paid for their work.  Think about that the next time you are considering using a hacked version of the game or a keygen to create a key to play the game, rather than buying it.

SOURCE


----------



## User Name (Jan 17, 2008)

i think when game Developers start producing games in India it will be cheaper.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> strictly speaking, the highness or lowness of the cost of an item is always expressed relative to the average income of the average buyer.
> 
> so if you were working in the US, you would find it easier to buy games there, than if you were working in India and buying it here. Despite the absolute cost, the price factor is still higher in india.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, game prices are high in India, even if it costs Rs.999 or Rs.1499 or Rs.1999 or whatever. It indeed depends on the income to expense ratio. In India, the average salary is of an average person is maybe Rs.12k to Rs.15k. It sure hurts when people want to buy games that are Rs.999/Rs.1499. Here for a person who wants to buy a Rs.1500 game CD/DVD has to pay almost 10% of his monthly salary (say Rs.15000) to get it. 

Scenario is not same here in US. Newer games sell for $49 or $59 or whatever. Somewhat old ones sell for $29 or $19. Considering the average salary of an American to be somewhere between $2.5k to $3k, it is not expensive, considering he is spending less than 2% of his monthly salary to get a original brand new game for PC or console for $49 or whatever. It's simple maths. Not only newer games, one can buy used original games for less than half the price of the new one here and...legally. Well, not only PC games, console games are not expensive, even consoles are not expensive. PS3/XBOX 360 retails for around $400 here. So many people buy that here with original console games costing $49/$59. Here also we consider the average US salary to be between $2500 and $3000. Not only computers and computer games, the scenario is same here. One can get a top of the line SLI enabled quad core desktop for around $2500. Used cars can be got for $5000, and so on...

Summary: It all comes down to income vs. expenditure ratio.


----------



## entrana (Jan 19, 2008)

they just have to slash the prices a little i dont think that is too hard to understand. after all more people will buy it and their income would be more ..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 19, 2008)

ya i think high


----------



## reddick (Jan 20, 2008)

Watch-out d voting results...The price r really very HIGH...


----------

